# Mac Collection



## Astroglidealyss (Jun 30, 2007)

All the eyeshadows in the palette were depotted all TODAY. All that really got cut off were my brushes. The only camera available was my webcab which is built into my monitor so i was basically picking up my computer and holding it over my make up so sorry for the poor quality.


and sorry for my name being all over the picture, but i dont want people taking my pictures.


----------



## macface (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My MAC collection.*

nice collection.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: My MAC collection.*

Awesome! And welcome.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL nice username! and nice stuff too.


----------



## VickieG (Aug 22, 2011)

Great collection. Some beautiful colours!!


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 1, 2011)

great collection!


----------

